# amplificador para un controlador de robot



## kinell (Oct 17, 2005)

hola, me acabo de registrar en el foro pero lo he estado visitando desde hace tiempo, y ahora que me ha surgido un problema es hora de enviar mi primer mensaje

bueno hace tiempo compre un modulo de RF, para enviar/recibir datos, a la frecuencia de 434 MHZ(para controlar a un minirobot a distancia ). Se trata de los modulos TLP-434 Y RLP-434 de cuatro canales, no se si alguien los consca, pero me ha surgido el problema del alcance de la señal, pues no llega a mas de 4 metros de distancia, y yo quiero que sea un poko mayor, algo asi como un total de 10 metros de alcanze, supongo yo que es necesario agregar un amplificador que funcione al rango de  los 434MHZ con la cual funciona el modulo, pero he buscado por debajo de las piedras y no he logrado encontrar un amplificador para ese rango de frecuencia.

agradeceria si alguien me pasara algun link para un amplificador similar , o mejor aun que me dijeran si esto tiene otra posible solucion.
gracias...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

kinell a esa frecuencia la disposición de la antena es muy importante, que antena estas utilizando, esta calculada para esa frecuencia?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 17, 2005)

Saludos Kinell,

Según la datasheet, el módulo de transmisión (TLP434/A) puede transmisitir desde 14 dbm a 16 dbm de potencia que es más que suficiente (es decir, que no hay necesidad de un amplificador de RF), pero esto  es cuando el módulo Tx está alimentado con 12V.

El transmisor, según lo que vi en internet, se alimenta con 9 - 12V para que desarrolle toda su potencia de transmisión y el receptor (RLP434/A) se pone a 5 voltios, entonces:

1) Si tiene el transmisor alimentado con 5Voltios, la potencia de salida no será la máxima.

2) La antena más larga funciona mejor. La datasheet te recomienda entre 30 y 35 cm de largo. También puedes hacerla en un circuito impreso.

Según las pruebas que hace el fabricante (Laipac tech), se pueden alcanzar distancias desde 60 a 130 pies (desde 18 a 40 mts) inclusive en ambientes ruidosos, como el de RF ocasionado por motores AC.

Revisa eso pues creo que tu problema es que seguramente alimentas el Tx con 5V o como dice Li-ion, la antena está corta. Si alimentas el circuito con 5 voltios, tendrías apenas 65 mW de potencia de transmisión versus los 180 mW que obtendrías con 12 Voltios(bastante diferencia - Fíjate en la curva del documento "Power" del Link más abajo).

En este link encontrarás todos los datos para ese par Tx/Rx, fíjate sobre todo en el documento "Test Range" que aparece abajo. Este documento también dice que aparentemente, el ajuste fino que tiene el módulo de recepción, no afecta en la distancia (esto no lo entiendo pues, si las frecuencias no están bien alineadas entre el Tx y el Rx debería influenciar de algún modo)

http://www.laipac.com/easy_434a_eng.htm

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 17, 2005)

Interesante... y que datos piensas mandar? cursores de resultados o simples vectores de datos para su posterior procesado? Imagino las posibles configuraciones, interesante para proyecto de radar.

Podrias mostrarnos algun diagrama en bloques de lo que has pensado hacer?

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

MaMu, que proyecto se te ocurre de radares?

Secundario: Radar envía señal y el objetivo responde

Seguimiento: Radar detecta el blanco y lo sigue constantemente.

De forma contínua: Para Doppler (mediciones de velocidades)

Pulsados y de pulsos comprimidos: varias aplicaciones (posición y velocidad por análisis de señal)

Jajaj, solo estoy bromeando.... pero a lo mejor tienes algo interesante así que.... suéltalo!!!

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 19, 2005)

Jeje, simplemente pense "Radar envía señal y el objetivo responde". Quizas una especie de PathFinder para el jardin de nuestras casas .
Pero me sono muy interesante.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Eso me parece que entraría más en la idea de telemetría.

Ahora que dices esto, se me ocurre un proyecto de Tesis bastante interesante. A lo mejor te animas a plantearlo. (Por favor no se vayan a aburrir).

Se trata de hacer un robot controlado por telemetría pero que lo haga un PC en forma automática y basado en un plano del lugar. 

El usuario define (sólamente) el punto inicial y final de la ruta en el plano de la planta que el robot deberá cubrir y establece las acciones que éste deberá realizar (recoger objetos, empujarlos, encender y apagar interruptores, etc.). Estas cosas están definidas en el plano. 

Todo deberá basarse en una GUI con iconos que permita describir los puntos de inicio y final de la ruta además de las acciones. ¿Habría que aplicar redes neuronales?, creo que si.

Luego se instruye al PC para que el robot empiece a ser comandado en forma inhalámbrica. El PC le enviaré las tareas en forma secuencial y en el mismo orden como las indicó el usuario es decir, que a lo mejor debe avanzar para hacer algo y luego retroceder para hacer otra, para después seguir avanzando. La "inteligencia" reside en el PC que es el que escoge la ruta más corta e instruye al robot hacia donde moverse y cuanto moverse. Esto requiere que el PC sepa siempre donde el robot está parado.

El robot deberá tener la inteligencia suficiente como para evadir los obstáculos que encuentre al hacer la tarea encomendada, informaciónrmando al PC cada problema con que se tope (a la ruta se le colocarían piedras, paredes falsas, rampas, etc.). El robot no tendrá la capacidad para "subir" estos obstáculos sino que deberá evadirlos e informaciónrmarlos al PC. Los obstáculos están ocultos en la ruta es decir, no se ven en el plano de planta inicial.

Cuando el robot termina todas las tareas, el PC emite una alarma, imprime un Log con los eventos que informaciónrmó el robot y dibuja los obstáculos informaciónrmados sobre el plano.

AAArrgh!!!  Se ve complejo......

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

